# Ätsch-Bätsch



## Berenguer

Hola a todos.

Abado de leer en uno de los mensajes de este foro la contrucción _Ätsch-Bätsch_ y he estado buscando y no encuentro ningún significado concreto. Intuyo por el contexto que significa algo como «¡toma ya!» (que sería el sentido de _Ätsch _aislado). ¿Podríais ayudarme con el significado? Y sobre todo, ¿sabríais de donde provienen ambas palabras, sobre todo Bätsch?

Un saludo.


----------



## baufred

... es una expresión de tipo "onomatopeya" o mejor de "cacofonía" de burla en alemán  p.e. adaptado al español: ¡"ätsch-bätsch" ... eres tú el tonto "bäääh" ! ... más o menos ;-)

Saludos  --  baufred  --

añadido:... y como explica/describe kunvla, acompañado (de vez en cuando) por un gesto de dedos así: 
http://static.single.de/_klub/73529/thumbs/01022932114477a4c2ae88f1_thumb.gif


----------



## kunvla

Etymologisches Wörterbuch des Deutschen (nach Pfeifer)

*ätsch* Interj. der Schadenfreude. Der besonders in mundartlich gefärbter Sprache verschiedener Gegenden verwurzelte, häufig als Doppelung _ätsch, ätsch!_ vorkommende Ausruf (seit dem 17. Jh.) begleitet ursprünglich die sicherlich alte und verbreitete (vgl. ital. _far lima lima_) Spottgeste, bei der der eine Zeigefinger am anderen entlangfährt (daher vergleichend _Schaberübgen_ genannt, Stieler 1691). Er ist als lautmalend anzusehen, wobei der verschärfte Zischlaut Spott und Verachtung unterstreicht.

Saludos,


----------



## Estopa

Se usa más o menos en las mismas situaciones que el "¡Chincha!" o "¡Chínchate!" español.


----------



## Berenguer

Ok. Gracias por la ayuda. Lo entiendo entonces como _Ätsch _duplicado pero modificado el segundo para hacer una especie de "juego de palabras", ¿no? Algo entonces como el "chincha" que dice Estopa pero adaptado al "chincha rabiña". 
Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Berenguer said:


> Ok. Gracias por la ayuda. Lo entiendo entonces como _Ätsch _duplicado pero modificado el segundo para hacer una especie de "juego de palabras", ¿no?  Algo entonces como el "chincha" que dice Estopa pero adaptado al "chincha rabiña".
> Gracias.


----------



## Berenguer

Danke kunvla!


----------



## Estopa

Por esta zona se oye mucho la forma "ätschi-bätschi" (acompañada a menudo del gesto que describió Baufred)


----------

